# Shogun Sig Request



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

*The Request:*

I want a sick Mauricio Shogun Rua banner please!


*Pics:*

















- Middle











*Title:* Shogun

*
Sub-Text:* "Will Return Soon"


*More Sub-Text:* yorT


*Colors:* Whatever you like


*Size:* 400 x 200


*Avatar?:* No


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

No one?? You don't have to use the pics i provided. I just want a shogun sig.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

It shall come my friend. Patience young skywalker.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

u like?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice work Steph.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks pretty good steph. I got a lot of school work right now but if I have time and you haven't gotten one you like I might make something.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

That is really nice work Steph


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey thanks everyone...hey yorT i also added to it a lil here










just more action in it...but whichever...didnt kno if u might like more action to it


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

noice.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, thank you very much Steph!


----------

